# 1000th Member



## mr drinky (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks as if the 1000th member is coming up in the next month or two. How are we going to celebrate?? Are you going to give the dude (or dudette) something special?

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah it's crazy how quick this has happened. I wonder when #1000 will hit....Any guesses?


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 3, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah it's crazy how quick this has happened. I wonder when #1000 will hit....Any guesses?


 
Just based off of memory it seems like 700-800 took much longer than 800-900, which makes sense. I'm guessing last week of October.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 3, 2011)

I bet it is around Veterans' Day. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm guessing...right after #999!


----------



## Rottman (Oct 5, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah it's crazy how quick this has happened. I wonder when #1000 will hit....Any guesses?


 
... the forum software will go into self-destruct mode


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 5, 2011)

ecchef said:


> I'm guessing...right after #999!


 
We have a winner! Bwuhahahahahahah:trickydicky:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was just wondering: Does anybody know what the usual ratio of lurkers:registered users on forums is?

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I was just wondering: Does anybody know what the usual ratio of lurkers:registered users on forums is?
> 
> Stefan


 
We can't tell exactly but I can say that about 25% of "guests" viewing at any given time are found to be search engine bots.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 1, 2011)

30 to go.

k.


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 7, 2011)

I say for the 1000 member mark, Dave should make us all knives for $20!!!! Ha!:razz::knife:


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave has provided us with such a valuable resource here, perhaps we should all send him $20.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2011)

You guys are funny. 

So when do you think that we'll hit #1000?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2011)

Before Christmas definitely. Possibly in the first week of Dec me thinks.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2011)

Only 11 more to go!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 11, 2011)

Where did you see this number? I looked up the member list and it just went to 817...


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 11, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Where did you see this number? I looked up the member list and it just went to 817...


 
At the very bottom of the forum index page here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forum.php

990 members, only 10 to go!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 11, 2011)

10 left if you count fake soulfly.

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 11, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> 10 left if you count fake soulfly.
> 
> k.


 
You have to count fake SoulFly and the other 287 people who have never posted. Many lurkers, sure, but the majority I'd wager are drive-by signups by crawlers and spammers who capitalize on our easy registration process. Even the bulk of our 1 post users are spammers who drop blog-related links into semi-relevant discussions. 1000 members is no challenge when signups are so easy a robot can do it.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> You have to count fake SoulFly and the other 287 people who have never posted. Many lurkers, sure, but the majority I'd wager are drive-by signups by crawlers and spammers who capitalize on our easy registration process. Even the bulk of our 1 post users are spammers who drop blog-related links into semi-relevant discussions. 1000 members is no challenge when signups are so easy a robot can do it.



Yeah, I know you are right, but I had to say it. 

But now there are only 3 to go -- if you count polishavenger that is who may have added the redirect code  

Did you see that? I did it again. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

3 to go!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

1.....2......3......who will it be?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh snap - only 1 to go!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

We got a winner>>>>

Member #1000 - *Beccadbabe*


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 14, 2011)

Do they get a fancy title under their name then?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, like, "Who am I really?" What woman goes online to a kitchen knife forum and calls herself "babe?"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Yeah, like, "Who am I really?" What woman goes online to a kitchen knife forum and calls herself "babe?"


 
We sure do have some characters here.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Yeah, like, "Who am I really?" What woman goes online to a kitchen knife forum and calls herself "babe?"



One with a lot of b***s! And :welcome2: Not enough female presence here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 14, 2011)

My wife did! Lol. She made "bladebabe" last month.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> My wife did! Lol. She made "bladebabe" last month.


True. However, she came here with a clear purpose, fulfilled it and is now gone. That fits a reasonable profile.


----------

